# Has anyone tried Deprex for SA



## Chet (Feb 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried Deprex for SA, It advertiesment indicates that it is basically nardil. But, does'nt require a doctors presciption which I find pretty strange.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Chet said:


> Has anyone tried Deprex for SA, It advertiesment indicates that it is basically nardil. But, does'nt require a doctors presciption which I find pretty strange.


I'd never heard of it before so I did a Google search and got almost 5,000 hits.



> Three major neurotransmitters (Serotonin, Dopamine and Norepinephrine) in the brain must be in balance for a balanced mood. When in an unbalanced state with each other, mood drops or depresses.
> 
> The complex of homeopathic medicinals in Deprex are much more powerful than one ingredient by itself because it not only supplies the precursors to these key mood-controlling neurotransmitters, but also the additional nutrients needed by the body to:
> 
> ...


I tend to think all these herbal supplements do little or nothing, other than make money for the folks selling them. I'd like to see real scientific data showing effectiveness, not just the word of a modern day snake oil salesman. I'm sure if I looked I could easily find testimonials on the net saying how Deprex worked for them, but then one also finds in clincal trials that often 25%+ of patients getting the placebo report improvement.


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

by searching google ,the main active compound in deprex is st johns herb,one study found it is ineffective for sa.
nardil works in a different mechanism of action other than st johns or other antidepressants despite that st johns and nardil works on the three neurotransmitters.


----------

